# Problème de démarrage avec un Power Mac G5



## pmortez (6 Février 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

je débarque un peu ici, à la recherche de quelqu'un qui pourrait me sauver... (la vie ne tient qu'à un fil, quelquefois !) d'avance merci à tous ceux qui liront, en tout cas.
En gros : j'ai un G5 bi-pro, qui m'a toujours apporté beaucoup de bonheur, jusqu'à ce que tout à l'heure le ventilateur s'excite très vivement. Tout étant bloqué à l'écran, j'ai fini par appuyer longuement sur le bouton de démarrage, et tout s'est éteint, bien proprement.
Attendu plusieurs minutes, débrancher tout (les périphériques et le courant), re-attendu, rebranché le courant, et ré-allumé. Le voyant lumineux s'allume effectivement, mais à l'écran rien ne réagit. Si on laisse quelques minutes, le ventilateur finit par se remettre à tourner comme un fou, comme un avion prêt au décollage.

Est-ce que, par hasard, quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

En vous remerciant beaucoup par avance...

pmortez


----------



## contisplaya (6 Février 2006)

J'ai la même machine (si c'est une tour) et ça sent pas très bon ton histoire, si le mac est toujours sous garantie fonce sans attendre dans un apple-store sans faire trop d'essais et particulièrement si ça sent le composant cramé... Ce que tu peux regarder quand même c'est si tout est bien en place dans la machine et notament la partie des "deux ventilateurs" qui sont sur une plaque coulissante. Vérifies qu'il n'y ai pas de disques (DVD ou CD) keblo dans le lecteur.

Comme à chaques fois qu'on traffique dans un ordi (même si c'est un G5 et que tu vas pas toucher la carte mère normalement): 

 !!!(Après avoir tiré la prise de courant appuis quelques secondes sur le boutons de démarrage et penses à toucher la caisse pour décharger l'electricité statique de tes mains)!!!

 Verifies aussi si le couvercle transparent en PVC sous le couvercle principal est bien "locké". Ca parrait con, mais j'ai remarqué que mon biporc se mettait ventiler comme un dingue dès que j'ouvrais cette partie alors qu'il était allumé... C'est pour ça que je pense que tu devrais vérifier que tout est bien en place dans ton mac. 

Bon courage


----------



## pmortez (6 Février 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse si rapide....
Malheureusement, j'avais déjà essayé de bidouiller à l'intérieur mais sans grand succès, et l'assistance téléphonique de la Fnac vient de déclarer : panne matérielle.
Merci beaucoup en tout cas, et bonne continuation !


----------



## contisplaya (6 Février 2006)

Gloupsss!!!!  j'ai acheté le miens à la Fnac aussi profitant du prix sur les Bi-pro 2,5GHZ encore dispos... J'espère qu'ils sont pas trop overcloké comme j'ai pu le lire dans certains forums??? 

En tous cas je te re-souhaite encore bon courage, car pour moi l'arFNAC ce sont vraiment des conna***!!!  (en espérant que tu n'y travail pas, toi ou uns de tes proches...) J'ai de très mauvaises experiences avec eux et notament sur l'après vente. J'espère que tu vas pas attendre 6 mois avant de revoir ton mac...


----------

